# What's the best way to store 3 bikes in a garage.......



## WillydaStick (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey all!!!! I'm picking up my new ride on Wednesday. My dilemma is that i now have to store three bikes in a single car garage.....my wifes', my kids' and mine. Should i hang them from the ceiling,....do i build a rack.????? I want them out of the way when there not being ridden. Any storage ideas would be appreciated?????:thumbsup: Willie


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

If you have a tall ceiling I would think one of those lifts/hoists that suspends the bikes from the ceiling would be your best bet. If not wall would be your next best choice. You can hang three bikes from the wall by their wheel and take up very little wall space.


----------



## WillydaStick (Apr 25, 2011)

If you hang them by the wheels, is there a chance, that rim could go oval on you???:thumbsup: Willie


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

WillydaStick said:


> Hey all!!!! I'm picking up my new ride on Wednesday. My dilemma is that i now have to store three bikes in a single car garage.....my wifes', my kids' and mine. Should i hang them from the ceiling,....do i build a rack.????? I want them out of the way when there not being ridden. Any storage ideas would be appreciated?????:thumbsup: Willie


I think there are too many variables to render a meaningful opinion...ceiling height, how much other crap you are storing in your garage, clearance around car, how often each bike is ridden, etc. Maybe a photo would help? 


willydastick said:


> If you hang them by the wheels, is there a chance, that rim could go oval on you???


No


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There's lots of ways to hang bikes on the wall. It doesn't have to be from the rims either.

http://www.google.fi/search?q=bike+...v&sa=X&ei=vNgITq-hEoPusgbw1Yi8DA&ved=0CC8QsAQ


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

I use one of these in the garage and two in the basement. http://www.amazon.com/LeHigh-Crawfo...0?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1221412442&sr=8-10 Handy for some service work too, just beware it tensions the cables. I often just hang the seat from one arm. Lowes used to sell them. Also use J-Hooks for bikes that aren't ridden as often.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

Get a shed. Made my garage work great!


----------



## RideMore56 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a single car garage too. I keep the car in the garage and the bikes in the lviing room.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

I use one of these http://www.amazon.com/Michelangelo-2-Bike-Wall-Rack/dp/B001I0ASVC and my work stand and I keep them inside the house. The wall rack really is nice and doesn't take up that much room. Bike stand is just because I'm too lazy to put it up and end up just hanging one of my bikes on it.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

WillydaStick said:


> If you hang them by the wheels, is there a chance, that rim could go oval on you???:thumbsup: Willie


Treating this as a serious question just in case. Answer = not a chance. While in actual use wheels are repeatedly subjected to dynamic forces many times over the static weight of a hanging bike. Answer = not a chance, not a problem.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a ***** ton of bikes 

I hang them all on the wall with a 2X4 and the hooks from home depot the nice ones for 2.49

oh and I park out side...


----------

